# Last Morning Uinta Buck



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

After 5 days of frustrating weather and the full moon, I was able to help my brother find a a buck to fill his tag on the last morning before heading back home to Hawaii!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

[attachment=0:3i84lq3l]WP_000250 - 25% Size Steve's Buck.jpg[/attachment:3i84lq3l]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man you guys need to name him "Beer Belly". Great deer!


-DallanC


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!!! Congrats to your bro!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

He was the fattest buck I have ever seen! I guess the Presidents programs to reduce obesity are not working! LOL!


----------

